# Sig P238 Kydex



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been experimenting with Kydex lately. I'm pretty satisfied with the way they have turned out so far. It took some testing and I still have some fine-tuning to do. Lots of trial and error with technique and design. Let me know what you think. I'm open to constructive criticism.

Sig P238 IWB



























Sig P238 Pocket Holster


















If anyone has a P238 and would like something like this just let me know. I'm also working on a IWB tuck-able model.

Leif


----------



## whip66 (Oct 6, 2011)

So where can I look at the kydex IWB for my p238?


----------

